# How do you connect stringers?



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

I'm about to start replacing the 2 x 6 PT boards on my layout that served as temporary bridges during an expansion last year, so I want to build a short (in height) trestle.

The style is RGS four post, single story. Tallest bent is only 7 1/4".

Most material is cedar pickets that will be ripped to half inch, sway braces will likely be 3/8th " square dowels from Big Orange Box. Fastening will be stainless wire nails with Tite Bond II. Going to make a jig for the bents.

I've researched a lot both here and elsewhere, but when I need to start a new stringer, such as every 8 inches on the curved portion, how do people attach the them to one cap? I have resolved that no connections will be left to glue alone, so I'm wondering if anyone has some thoughts. I've seen photos of two bents together, but I'm unsure how this would look.

Thanks for any ideas and happy running!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

When my stringers were taller than my pin nails, I pinned the bent cap to them, from below. Or turned over. 
I use pin nails up to 1" in length and brads for longer. Both are set with nailers (guns) and for me air pressure, some are electric.
All my construction was Tite Bond III and a pin/brad shot in and move on. Watch your fingers, the pins will bend or ride the grain to get you!
Butt splices are done over the caps. The ties will clean up the look... Actual stringers were two or three boards bolted together... 
I built curved splines for my curved trestles, the splines held their own curve, 3 staggered layers glued and pinned on the curve then I added bents and braces.
Happy Rails
John


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

Thanks Totalwrecker. Interesting idea about the curved splines.

Good idea on attaching stringers from the bottom. My neighbor has agreed to use his table saw to rip cedar this weekend, so I am trying to make sure I get what I need. Obviously 5/8th thickness is "too thick," but it's an inexpensive and tested method. 

My concern is trying to attach two stringers to one cap without splitting something or missing the cap altogether. I'll likely do some trial and error, mostly error. ;-)

Like trial and error in trying to post a picture of the temporary bridge

View attachment 6994


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

So I have successfully completed a 40" straight section. Straight section stringers were, of course, relatively straightforward. I wound up using three stringers, which isn't exactly correct, but by putting the center one in first it eased putting the ones on either side using scraps of 3/8th" material as temporary spacers, and the ends of the track ties still hang over the edge a little.

I'm about to start building the "curved" section, which will hold three 10' diameter track pieces. 

I'm going to see what happens when I try to butt the stringers together on the half-inch caps, glue them and clamp them, then put in the stainless wire nails after drilling pilot holes. Not that my trestle is going to be all that prototypical, but that would look the best IMHO. 

If that fails I'm thinking longitudinal spacers or maybe little "ledger boards" made from 3/8th" square material, cut to the width of the track so it's not so obvious.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i used tacker clamps to unite beams, and shoemaker nails (square nails of soft material) to unite boards/planks to them. when pressing them in, they bend inside the wood of the beams.
no glue.


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

*Cool*



kormsen said:


> i used tacker clamps to unite beams, and shoemaker nails (square nails of soft material) to unite boards/planks to them. when pressing them in, they bend inside the wood of the beams.
> no glue.


Very clever, I've looked at your build thread and I have to admire a fellow tacker, if that's what people who use little bitty hammers are. 

Nice work.


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

So if anyone else is not mechanically inclined (like me) and reading this, I was able to carefully drill pilot holes and attach the stringers on a curved section, with each stringer halfway on the cap, and attach using Tite Bond II and stainless wire nails. I found that very slightly angling the pilot holes towards the middle of the cap helped.


----------

